# range visit?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

how often do you go to the range and how much ammo do you shoot each trip?


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I guess I am lucky where I live that I don't have to go to a range. 40 minute drive puts us out into the hills and plenty of open land to shoot. I would say on average I shoot 150 to 300 rounds. depends on what fun stuff we have to shoot. I normally take a few options to shoot so thats combined between pistols and rifles. I try to get out at least once a month.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

15 minute drive, $90.00 per year membership. I go 4 times a year and burn 100 rounds per trip of various, cheap calibers. That is about .0000000001 of my stockpile. Lol


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

425 yard rifle range is 75 yards out my back door. 180 degree pistol range is in the back field 250 yards out the back door. I shoot as much as I want when I want. Amount I shoot depends if I'm plinking, training, sighting in a rifle or working on a custom load for a particular weapon.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I used to go several times a month but I have had the $h!_ scared out of me too often there by people being stupid! When I did go I'd blaze thru
several hundred rounds. I now pretty much stick to going to a relatives farm in the middle of nowhere! I much prefer to shoot outdoors anyway!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I shoot every couple of months in decent weather. Usually shoot three or fours guns, 25 rounds each gun for SD stuff if I'm testing something, maybe a hundred rounds each of practice ammo for fun.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I used to go 2-3x per week. right now 1-2 times. i shoot about 50-100 rounds. this sunday spent most of my time pulling from concealed with my new shield and compact m&p then i worked on my open draw. really didnt shoot much at all i dont guess.

drifted the hell out of the bmw on the way to and from the range


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

I usually go twice a month, more if I can afford it. When I do go I will bring between 100-200 rounds per gun, I tend to take two or more guns at a time.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

minimum of 4 times a year. winter, spring, summer and fall, I always check the zero of my rifle every season. then I shoot to practice some skills at least every month. I think I will be shooting more since the range I belong to started installing AR500 plates for targets. if I'm just checking for zero on the bolt gun, I use about 20rds. 3rnds to confirm and the rest to plink a little. when I practice I use about 100rds for handgun and another 150 for the AR's and AK


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

I think a more important but less asked question is "how often do you seek training in firearms?" Practice will only make you perfect at what you practice. If you practice poorly you will preform poorly. Come game time you revert to your highest level of mastered training. Perfect practice makes perfect but training teaches you what to practice.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> 425 yard rifle range is 75 yards out my back door. 180 degree pistol range is in the back field 250 yards out the back door. I shoot as much as I want when I want. Amount I shoot depends if I'm plinking, training, sighting in a rifle or working on a custom load for a particular weapon.


Ahhhhh. Must be nice to live in the country....as I sit here looking at all this steel, glass, and people. One day......


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I try to shoot something 6 days a week, coyote are always about to do damage, rabid 13 stripe ground squirrels,40S&W, AR15's , 9mm's.
A mag or 3 out of the chosen firearm
The Security Six is nice with a foot or more of snow on the ground. I don't have to run around and chase brass.

When it's real cold and snowy, I use the 25 yard range out of the barn window, then the ejected brass bounces off the wall onto the bench or floor.

Another thing I found out, if you shoot a 55gr bullet at around 3000 FPS just a little low so that it's hits snow, the bullet rises and keyholes the target.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

ghostman said:


> how often do you go to the range and how much ammo do you shoot each trip?


I'm gonna make some folks envious.

Twenty bucks a year, gated and card keyed entry, nice handgun and rifle areas plus clay throwing machines and a nice clubhouse.

Totally UNcrowded and if you get there early in the morning you're the only one there except for a groundskeeping volunteer.

And it's eight minutes away.

It's outdoors, so mid-winter is out. Does have covered shooting stations so you can shoot in the rain if you want.

I go there most days in spring, late summer and fall and shoot a few hundred rounds, drink coffee, sight in new rifles, etc.

It's a beautiful place for an old retired guy.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I go once a week and fire between 100 - 300 rounds. I do it not only for practice but also because I like shooting firearms.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

It depends. In warmer weather, 1 or 2 times a month and about 100 rounds between the .45, 5.56, and .308, maybe a few shotgun shells. In winter, it's the indoor range and mostly the .45, maybe once a month and 30-50 rounds.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

It really depends on why I am at the range.. 
Am I there to sight in a new scope?
Am I there to do drills for concealed carry?
Am I there working on a new load for accuracy in a pistol or rifle?
All of these above would be answered... not that many
But...
If I am there to have fun with friends and family, then we bring a butt load!!
I cast my own and reload for just this reason!


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

I tend to go about a dozen times a year, usually with my wife.
The range I prefer is all outdoor, and sells only day passes, so we stay until we're too hungry or hot.
I'll usually shoot a few hundred handgun rounds then shoot one or two practical rifle/shotguns, Remington 700, AR, AK etc. Afterwards, I'll generally bring out a random historical gun just for fun.
I also visit the archery range weekly over the winter which is only a couple miles drive and always open.
I should note I also play around the house tagging laserlyte plinking cans. Fun, and good practice (when the damn thing works)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Range is out back. About 1 a week, 5 rounds to couple hundred depending on why I went out there. Training had enough to cover my needs


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The commute to the range is a tough one but in the interest of accuracy, I made the trip today and went to the range using one route and back home using another route; 

It is exactly 152 paces from my front door...128 paces from the back door. While I was there I fired 20 rounds of .22LR downrange from the old Buckmark as not to waste the trip. 

Oh, if I take a vehicle I have to walk about 25 paces to the garage, start the 4 Wheeler and drive for about 20 seconds and I'm there. I'm a slow driver...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mine is 5 minutes away. On foot. I go when I feel like it which has been often lately since I have a new gp100. Just ran 30 rounds through it an hour ago.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I go out on some BLM when I need to shoot at 100yds.+ When I go, I usually have 4 or 5 rifles and 2 or 3 handguns. Usually run 10 shots through the rifles, usually I'm load testing for a combination each one likes. The handguns usually a couple cylinders or a couple mags. That reminds me, I need to get out and shoot.


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

I belong to a local private club that costs $30/year and gives free targets and unlimited access to an outdoor range with pistol and rifle lanes. The rifle side goes out to about 200 yards. No shotguns allowed, though. 

It's about 10 minutes away and I go about twice a month on average. I usually shoot about 50 rounds per handgun and maybe twice that when I take a rifle. I try and get out even in cold weather, but sometimes miss a month entirely because of weather or other things going on. But I feel like I need to run at least 50 rounds a month through my primary defensive handgun to remain reasonably accurate with it.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Once a week. Sometimes pistol, sometimes rifle, sometimes sporting clays and I use 100 to 300 rounds each time. I shoot the handguns and rifles to stay proficient. I shoot the shot gun because I love it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I try to get out at least once monthly but have missed the last 2 months. I will usually go thru 100 round per firearm.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The commute to the range is a tough one but in the interest of accuracy, I made the trip today and went to the range using one route and back home using another route;
> 
> It is exactly 152 paces from my front door...128 paces from the back door. While I was there I fired 20 rounds of .22LR downrange from the old Buckmark as not to waste the trip.
> 
> Oh, if I take a vehicle I have to walk about 25 paces to the garage, start the 4 Wheeler and drive for about 20 seconds and I'm there. I'm a slow driver...


My dream is to have a range in my back yard some day!! It would make my life more fun and easy...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I really dislike going to the local public ranges, idiots galore and it's dangerous as heck.

Our only local private range is run a bunch of blueblood wannabes. The membership was either 300 or $400 per year last time I checked a few years ago. There was a $200 nonrefundable new member application fee and it could take 4 to 5 weeks for your "application package" to run its coarse with no guarantee that you'll be "accepted" into the elite club.

I'm so glad I have two places to shoot privately on property owned by either family or a friend. 
I take a few hundred rounds including several calibers with me. About once a month. May shoot it all, maybe not. Just depends.

Edit: I AM SO JEALOUS OF THIS DUDE HERE!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I go as often as possible. I shoot as many rounds as I can at various distances with a variety of calibers. Old fry pans at 100 yards with iron sites has become my latest favourite


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> I really dislike going to the local public ranges, idiots galore and it's dangerous as heck.
> 
> Our only local private range is run a bunch of blueblood wannabes. The membership was either 300 or $400 per year last time I checked a few years ago. There was a $200 nonrefundable new member application fee and it could take 4 to 5 weeks for your "application package" to run its coarse with no guarantee that you'll be "accepted" into the elite club.
> 
> ...


I really dig this guys videos a lot. He's got a lot of fun guns there that's for sure!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The NRA Range Safety Officer is a jerk at the local private range I use.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

While I shot daily years ago I only shoot about twice a month now days. Stupid I know considering the 100 yd range is off the back porch and the skeet range is 50 yards away.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Usually go to a range every 4-6weeks. 
I feed my CCW about 100 rounds.
I practice weak handed, one-handed, 3, 7, 10, and 25 yards.
usually take me about 40 bucks and 30 minutes.

If I had a range that would let me draw from the holster, I would practice point shooting too.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldnt mind living right next door to Hickock45!!!


----------

